# If you could change just ONE of your functions, which one would it be and why?



## NeedMoreKnowledge (Nov 2, 2010)

I enjoy being an introvert, but I wouldn't mind being an extrovert. I think both have very beneficial upsides, and neither is something I dread being/becoming.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I would change P to J. I'd kind of like being INTJ and it would be interesting to experience dominant Ni as it's a function I don't fully grasp. I like being INTP most of the time but INTJ seems more confident and better at getting things done.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd choose ESTP instead of ISTP - so I'd have better Se/Fe *shakes fist at inferior Fe* - but then my Ti/Ni would be less so maybe not.


----------



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

I would change P to J... hands down. Then my life wouldn't be such an unorganised cluster of mess and chaos.


----------



## AlijahEatsBabies (Aug 2, 2011)

although i'm not completely sure _exactly_ what MBTI, the one i absolutly _*do*_ know is that i am an F, 

i really wish to change the F to a T, for feeling doesn't help me at all in my life, as corny as it sounds i really wish i lived without it . 

too much hassle, being very "feeling" (emotional) 

wish it'd be gone.


----------



## TheQuirkyGirl (May 10, 2012)

I want to be an ENTP. But if it is just one function, i'll say i want to change from an F to a T. This way, i will be able to grasps concepts, come up with really interesting stuff and not just read up on them and have a hard time understanding theories and such. I love doing so but it is hard for me to do so. 

Also, it seems that the Is want to be Es, the Es want to be Is, the Ss want to be Ns, the Ns want to be Ss, Ps want to be Js, the Js want to be Ps, Fs want to be Ts, *BUT* no Ts want to be Fs. It just seems as though F is not something very practical.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

TheQuirkyGirl said:


> I want to be an ENTP. But if it is just one function, i'll say i want to change from an F to a T. This way, i will be able to grasps concepts, come up with really interesting stuff and not just read up on them and have a hard time understanding theories and such. I love doing so but it is hard for me to do so.
> 
> Also, it seems that the Is want to be Es, the Es want to be Is, the Ss want to be Ns, the Ns want to be Ss, Ps want to be Js, the Js want to be Ps, Fs want to be Ts, *BUT* no Ts want to be Fs. It just seems as though F is not something very practical.


Meh. I'm not sure about other F's, but I'd rather be an F who has his values and is warmhearted than a selfish and coldhearted T. Stereotypes, but w/e.

Anyways, for me, if I had to change 1 function of mine, it'd have to be N to S. I'm pretty sure it'd be better for me to be more grounded and aware of my surroundings than to have my head in the clouds and detached from reality. But on the other hand I so do love my Si...


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

I love being an INTJ. Frankly, we're pretty damn amazing. I would like a bit of INTP Extroverted Intuition though. I make connections really easily, but I really struggle to communicate how I reached my conclusions effectively. More often than not, this just confuses people as to where I'm coming from with something, or they'll just dismiss me as being crazy. I imagine a dash of Extroverted Intuition may help out with this.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

leadintea said:


> I'd rather be an F who has his values and is warmhearted than a selfish and coldhearted T.


Ouch.

On topic: I'd rather be an S. Se seems nice.


----------



## TheQuirkyGirl (May 10, 2012)

leadintea said:


> Meh. I'm not sure about other F's, but I'd rather be an F who has his values and is warmhearted than a selfish and coldhearted T. Stereotypes, but w/e.
> 
> Anyways, for me, if I had to change 1 function of mine, it'd have to be N to S. I'm pretty sure it'd be better for me to be more grounded and aware of my surroundings than to have my head in the clouds and detached from reality. But on the other hand I so do love my Si...


Ts do have their own values and can empathize. If Ts were all cold blooded and selfish, i doubt that any would be in a relationship/courtship. Also, it is not to say that Fs are all generous and have huge hearts. Some really really unhealthy Fs can come across as needy and cant stand it when attention from someone they admire is not focused on them the most. 
However, i understand, what you mentioned above is merely a stereotype. 

Lol, i was thinking, if you were a T, would your thought process still allow you to arrive at a similar stand?


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm fairly happy with my functions. 

Se - I live mostly in the present moment and become can have an extreme focus on things I love like art
Fi - Makes me do what feels right for me - This is pretty darn awesome

I am a bad procrastinator though. So, maybe my Ti/Te should be better developed?


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Are we talking about cognitive functions or the four preferences?

I'm gunna choose cognitive functions.=]]

I would gladly trade my Fi for another dominant function. Fi causes me to focus on only my identity of feelings and feelings towards potential romantic partners, 80 to 90% of the time. I often wish I could focus more on realistic and practical matters, but when I try, my focus is never fully there; I'm always partly somewhere else.

I don't dislike Fi and I do value it greatly, I just wish it didn't take up such a big part of my life. I would rather have Se as a dominant function. I believe it would lessen much stress of internal feelings against the reality of the world. So I suppose that would make me an ESFP. As far as each preference goes, I would gladly trade my feeling for a thinking trait, or my intuition for sensing. Any function that would help me have a more practical, realistic view of life would help me a great deal.

I could say I would prefer extroversion as that would give me an outward focus on life instead of being constantly caught up in thoughts, but I know many ENFPs and I can't say I'm too fond of most of their behavior as a whole. I put great importance on disipline and I haven't seen any of the ENFPs I know show any disipline at all. I'm sure there are more disiplined ENFPs out there, but from my experience with them, they are often weak and childish and those aren't traits I admire at all. I would gladly be a reasonably disiplined ENFP, or an INTP if I had to pick one trait. But going by cognitive functions I'd more likely I wish to be an ESFP.


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

I'd like to be a Thinker.

Seriously, there is a lot of complex philosophical and metaphysical thoughts I would just LOVE to wrap my head around easier. They fascinate me, but I cannot fully grasp them. >< Blargeth.


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

And you think being a thinker will help wrap your head around them better?
>.> setting the bar high, don'cha think?

Also, @*Existentialismz *it sounds more like you want a different function order, not different functions. Flip that Te on top and all your problems are solved! I say this because Ti isn't going to get you out of daydreaming mode very effectively >.>

As for me, I just wish I could pull out my Fe better. Seriously, having it lurk in my unconscious all the time makes me so useless so much of the time...


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Lucky AcidStar said:


> And you think being a thinker will help wrap your head around them better?
> >.> setting the bar high, don'cha think?
> 
> Also, @*Existentialismz *it sounds more like you want a different function order, not different functions. Flip that Te on top and all your problems are solved! I say this because Ti isn't going to get you out of daydreaming mode very effectively >.>
> ...


I'd like different functions, I'd just like to keep my Fi somewhat. I'd welcome Se or Te with open arms if it helped me be more practical. These functions are completely foreign to me and so they would indeed be different functions.
Aha I do see your point though. I just figure Ti would help me focus less on emotional matters. I actually do have good use of Ti though, it's just my Fi is much stronger and overpowers my Ti.
I'd have to say ESFP is most desirable though. The few ESFPs I do know I am inherently jealous of. Their Te is tertiary after all.=D


----------



## HiddenAngel (Dec 31, 2012)

Introverted iNtuition Feeling Judging

I adore my Intuition, I think it helps me figure stuff out and read into the world. I like feeling because I care a lot about others and I like empathy. Judging helps me create my own concepts and ideas that help me understand the world.
I would trade my introversion for extroversion so that I could initiate myself with others and not be such a loner. I try hard to open up, but I can't do it.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Give me one good reason I should want to change any of my functions in the first place :tongue:


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Fi Fi Fi Fi Fi, ENTPs are some witty charming mofos, even Moreso than we are. And I'd probably have a more natural smile


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

I to E, so I could be a witty asshole and always get away with it without caring. 

Or P to J so I could be more objectively minded and thorough.


----------



## Pyrocide (Dec 13, 2012)

From what I know about Type statistics, it seems INTJ or ISFJ would be preferrable. Though without knowing about Type, I probably wouldn't have known or desired Intuition. Hell, when deciding if I was S or N, at one point I was like "wait, Ns... are they the ones that talk about and argue over shit that seems to me to be out of touch with everything, like it's all word games? I prefer my way of doing things". And I love my mathematical Te and considerate/listener Fi, though I have taken offense to suggestions that I'm unfeeling, perhaps wishing I was moreso, and not caring all that much about my logic. My introversion on the other hand has always been a bother, and I wish I were more extroverted, so I might want to be ESTJ, but then I have less Fi which I quite like. Maybe I could change my Si to Se, leave the middle functions though change their order. Then I become ESFP.


----------



## Perspicacious (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't want different functions. I think Fi/Te conviction must feel pretty nice, but I still wouldn't trade Fe/Ti for it. If Te could be somewhat less draining, I think it's very useful.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Theoretically speaking, if I could have any one of the 8 functions and the order, directionality, and perceiving vs judging didn't matter, and I'd still turn out to be a mentally healthy person (basically, if we throw MBTI theory out the window altogether in this particular fantasy), I'd stick with Ti, but I'd also take strong Fe, Ni, and Te.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd change my I and/or N, because I actually want to help people like the other Fe-users, instead of sitting on my ass feeling sorry for people.

So if you mean one function, I guess that would be Ni --> Si.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Fi for Fe. I hate it but if I could actually use it naturally... it would help me immensely.


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

Ne + Ti is pretty awesome, so I wouldn't change that. 

However, a stronger Fe or Fi could be beneficial.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm happy with what I have. I wouldn't know what to do with anything else.


----------



## cookie_thief (Sep 12, 2012)

Just for a day, I'd like to change all my functions and order and use Te Si Ne Fi.

Otherwise, I'm cool with where I'm at.


----------



## ShootingtheMoon (Dec 29, 2012)

I would change my F to a T. There's no need for these pesky emotions.:laughing:
But seriously, Ts always seem to get everything done they need to get done, no excuses, no 'I'm just not feeling well today'. I've always been jealous.


----------



## leftbanke (Aug 16, 2012)

Blueguardian said:


> Ms Holly, you are good as is. A change will disrupt our flow of conversations... not good. At any rate, I suppose I have to list a change. I will say I to E. It could help me out in society. Also not like any single change could really bring out my "man" -ness... so may as well pick something that I could agree with. Bubbly me... omg thats kind of scary. :shocked:


I agree. Although not a male, I believe it would help me in life to be more extroverted. I also would like to have Thinking over Feeling, pretty much for the same reasons. It would make my life on this planet a lot easier to be more outgoing and a lot tougher, but - what if I'm wrong? 

WhOOoops... sorry, Holly, you said "just one." Okay - I'll choose the Thinking over Feeling because I'm too sensitive (really, I just am able to feel things more deeply, but I get trashed for that - and it does hurt - and I wish it didn't _or_ wish I could just learn to ignore the haters).


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd change Fe-Ti for Fi-Te. It kind of sucks not really be self assured about your own opinion sometimes and wanting others to say that it's alright to actually have those opinions. (though I can easily reject opinions that I don't like, because Fe =/= conforming into everything mainstream)


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

I think I'd change my Fe to Fi. Fe makes me too sensitive to my surroundings at times and tense emotional atmospheres can make me physically ill. I'd also like to be able to better prioritize my own interests and feelings over others'. Maybe aux Fi would be most fun. ;D


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Se to Si. Se is really annoying for me, and Si would more than likely help in school and, later in life, work (maybe).


----------



## Rich93 (Oct 16, 2012)

P to J to hopefully reduce some procrastination


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Rich93 said:


> P to J to hopefully reduce some procrastination


I don't think procrastination is type related.

I am certainly someone who is lazy most of the time, and I usually test as a "P" in dichotomy tests


----------



## Rich93 (Oct 16, 2012)

PimpinMcBoltage said:


> I don't think procrastination is type related.
> 
> I am certainly someone who is lazy most of the time, and I usually test as a "P" in dichotomy tests


Oh, really? I always thought "J's" would be more structured, organized and therefore less likely to procrastinate.
Good to know though!


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

I would change my dominant Si to dominant Ni. I have no creativity whatsoever... I like to think and talk about abstract things, but I seriously can't come up with new shit. I'm pretty good at problem-solving with my Ti (in school anyway), but I really can't be creative in thought or anything, and it makes me feel boring. I have a lot of passion in feeling but can't express it in creative ways; I just talk about things as I feel them. It's annoying to have such little creativity at those times when school wants it. Ni + Fe + Ti would probably help me out more than Si would in my future career (pediatric cardiology). It's also annoying to dislike change so much since it's inevitable.

Having inferior Se would be so much better than inferior Ne. Se - anal in environment, escape in the five senses; Ne - mental fucking catastrophic scenarios galore

I'm sure dominant Ni has its downfalls too, but it seems pretty cool to me.

I'd still want auxiliary Fe, but I'd wanna lessen the extent of my feeling a bit. It can get seriously overwhelming.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Rich93 said:


> Oh, really? I always thought "J's" would be more structured, organized and therefore less likely to procrastinate.
> Good to know though!


I procrastinate so badly, but, being a J, I need structure in order to function. P's can get themselves motivated if they want to without having a plan. I need to make plans. I procrastinate so badly, but once I've started something, I have no problem following through. P's are less likely to follow through. I think that's the difference.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Fe to Fi. Sometimes, I care for people too much. Well, way too much for my liking, anyways.


----------



## CrimsonWillow (Nov 24, 2012)

Judging. It really irritates me when I don't arrive somewhere at the exact right time. I wish I didn't care so much.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd switch my inferior Si for something else...not sure what, but I can't stand my Si... :sad:


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Good question- I have often envied those who have Se as either their 1st or 2nd function. I'm an ESFJ, so alls I got is stinky Si..I mean, its cool and everything, but its not loaded ya know? But yeah. Thats what I'd want changed, or I would maybe wanna spend a day as a ESxP or something like that.


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd change my P to J just because I don't get alot done and I get scatter brained sometimes.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I'd like to change my Fi to Ti because I think that it would be fun to be an istp.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Change the I to E. I want to see what it's like being an ENFP, even if my Ne is somewhat well-developed.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd like to be an ESTP for a day just to see how it's like to have Se as a dominant function. I'd love it for 2 hours and than realize that I have an inferior Ni. I dont want to change of my functions.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I've always thought it'd be fun to be Ne-dom. I mean, I wouldn't wanna lose my Se permanently, but I wouldn't mind being an ENTP for a day.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

when i was younger, i think i would've said i'd change my I to an E but now i really really appreciate my I. i think if i had to, i would change P to J, perhaps i could have more self-discipline and decisiveness to help all these thoughts/ideas/inspirations take form. i enjoy being a P though, i'd only want the J for that one purpose, really


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Count Dusseldorf said:


> I'd change my P to J just because I don't get alot done and I get scatter brained sometimes.


haha, that's so true...!xD


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't think changing your dominant function from a perception one, to a judging one will make you less lazy. Particularly if that judging function was introverted. Having the moniker of "J" in the MBTI would simply make your Judgement Extroverted, which only Te would have an effect on. Do all those that want to be more "J" like to be a Te dom?


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

can't speak for others but, i'm not lazy and no, i don't want to be a Te dom. Ne makes it difficult to narrow things down and i think Ni might make this easier and lead to organizing and simplifying and those transforming ideas into something a bit more concrete. i am looking at INFJ mostly here, obviously. but maybe i am misunderstanding. i am still learning about cognitive functions and haven't completely grasped them all yet.

from here- Introverted iNtuiting - (Ni)

_The sense of the future and the realizations that come from introverted iNtuiting have a sureness and an imperative quality that seem to demand action and help us stay focused on fulfilling our vision or dream of how things will be in the future._

i focus on these words from the above sentence: sureness, focused, action, and fulfilling. i dunno, but as a person who uses Ne more, those things can be difficult for me.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Every time I see the title of this thread I think "YOU CAN'T CHANGE JUST _ONE_ FUNCTION, IT'D HAVE TO BE A WHOLE SET"


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Raichu said:


> Every time I see the title of this thread I think "YOU CAN'T CHANGE JUST _ONE_ FUNCTION, IT'D HAVE TO BE A WHOLE SET"


Or just the orientation of your functions. I think a better title would be called "Which pairs of function attitudes would you like to shift to the opposite side?" It's a sexier sounding title.

Edit: And you'll deal with less "J" and "P" silliness.


----------



## Larac (Aug 6, 2013)

I wish I had Se, just turn it up some times, as it would be useful in many situations..


----------



## PorkLordXS (Jun 30, 2018)

Lowkey wish I was an ESTP instead of an ENTP... even though they seem a bit dumb to me sometimes (NO OFFENSE YO) Ignorance is bliss, correct? Se would be useful to have, instead of having my head in the clouds thinking of irrelevant ideas and details


----------

